# Was brauche ich alles für eine Wasserkühlung ?



## Louiiis__ (19. Februar 2011)

*Was brauche ich alles für eine Wasserkühlung ?*

Guten Abend,

ja mein erster Beitrag in eurem Forum und schon schnell zurecht gefunden 

Nun fang ich mal an:
Ich möchte von meiner alten lauten Lüfterstreuerung auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen. Ich habe bereits eine H50 Flüssigkeitskühlung welche mir aber wegen des starken Geräuschpegels nicht gefällt.

Ich habe eine i7-920 CPU und eine ATI 3D Club HD5770 Grafikkarte. Möchte diese endlich unter Wasser stellen und den lästigen Geräuschen den Rücken kehren. 

Nur weiß ich leider nicht richtig was ich für eine Wasserkühlung alles brauche habe auch keinerlei Erfahrung damit. 
Deswegen frage ich euch, was ich alles brauche und ggf. auch eine Zusammenstellung für mich hat.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Antec Nine Hundred Two....Intern muss es nicht unbedingt sein....


Mein maximales Bugdet beträgt 350€.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Lordac (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was brauche ich alles für eine Wasserkühlung ?*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Schau doch mal in das entsprechende Unterforum "Wasserkühlung".

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## AeroX (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was brauche ich alles für eine Wasserkühlung ?*

Hi, am besten postest du den thread nochmal im wakü unterforum! 
Da sind die wakü profis die dich beraten können! 
Aber vorher solltest du den wakü guide lesen der ist da auch im wakü forum! Dann bist du schon um einiges aufgeklärter.

mfg


----------

